# WWII Army Air Corps on Iwo Jima — Video



## Trip_Wire (Feb 5, 2010)

Here are some great old photos of Iwo Jima. Most of them* of Army Air Corps after they were established on Iwo Jima.*


http://picasaweb.google.com/7thfigh...6oth&feat=email#slideshow/5299169739631700850


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 5, 2010)

T these are absolutely incredible pics.  Thanks for posting them.  My son is looking through them with me over here.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fascinating. Another great find, Trip.


----------

